# kos. county



## ulery76 (Apr 22, 2013)

finding grays out today . they are looking good


----------



## shroomwhisperor307 (Mar 23, 2013)

what part of Kosc. county u in Ulery??


----------



## rod0315 (Apr 10, 2013)

Went out in Kos county today around Claypool didn't find any but wasn't out too long. Going to try Huntington down around reservoirs to check a couple of spots that usually will produce a few greys and blacks.


----------



## ulery76 (Apr 22, 2013)

warsaw area . found 16 more today hope tomorrow is better , got some woods to go look into .


----------



## jasonandsarah85 (Apr 18, 2013)

What's parts of Warsaw are you in ulery76? I am taking a weekend trip to silver lake Saturday.going to move some tree stands. The woods I hunt is known for yellows but I wonder if its early


----------



## ulery76 (Apr 22, 2013)

im pretty close to that area . about in between


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

I found 15 today in an hour near peru that I know has been hunted in the last couple days. I live in Akron and have scouted a few areas that are just to big to hunt alone which although these areas look prime I am not sure how well they produce. I am also new to Indiana but have 35 years of experience would love to find a hunting partner or 2 for any area within an hour or so from Akron If anyone is interested.


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

I would love to go!! Roanoke here, wabash 25 min away


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all I'm in winona lake found 17 yesterday. 9 small grays, 8 spikes. Nothing big yet but looking forward to the weekend


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@anyone that would like to partner up to hunt anywhere we can email me your # or your email to [email protected] or if you want to just post it that's cool too


----------



## tippyman (May 3, 2013)

Went out two days ago and it produced only Ticks.
Holding out patiently for Yellows..............


----------

